# Omega Clasp



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

My 1982 Constellation has a beads of rice bracelet, but the clasp is very weak and the metal fatigued too much to adjust it. It is number 1037, and the outer bit is gold plated but I could use mine if needed.

If anyone has one in their spares box I have cash waiting. Annoyingly a 1036 NOS is on ebay, but that wouldn't fit :taz:


----------

